# Big ass log in 11 mile...gone!!



## henrylightcap (May 11, 2012)

There was a 20-25 foot 10 inch diameter river wide log in the entrance to whatever rapid has the "black hole." We removed it this evening and it is safely on shore.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## mark_vanis (Aug 7, 2013)

Ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

